# Question: huffin and hissin



## DaRealJoker (Dec 11, 2008)

How long can a tegu huff or hiss for (in days, months or [uugh] years? Do Columbians ever get over it? Or is it something that is a constant exercise for the handler aswell as the tegu?


----------



## i0r (Dec 11, 2008)

Well.....hissing is a sign of discomfort. So basically your tegu will hiss when ever it feels uncomfortable. Columbian tegus have a reputation of being less comfortable with human presence. But maybe you can train and get your tegu used to what ever you do when he usually hisses. 
For example. If he hiss when you stroke his back, just keep stroking a bit more so that he knows that it doesnt matter that he hisses, you'll keep petting him anyways. WARNING! Hissing is also a pre-strike warning, so don't push it too much or he could try to bite you. And you don't want that. Just be patient and try to get all the trust as possible.


----------



## Gx3 (Dec 11, 2008)

The only time I've ever seen my red hiss and puff up was when I needed to move him into a different cage and I had to wake him up, but I just let him chill out for a few minutes and then he had calmed down. Be careful not to scare or irritate the tegu when he is hissing and stuff, it is not only stressful for him but as already stated he may bite/whip!


----------

